# 2014-2015 NHL Thread



## BloodStripe (Oct 4, 2014)

With opening night just a few days away I figured I would j just make the thread. 

Go Hawks! We traded away Nick Leddy today to the Islanders. Sad to see him go,but the salary cap is a bitch.

Daniel Carcillo was also signed today to a league minimum. He's worthless in my book. He's a liability on the ice, regardless of how decent of a player he can be.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Go PENS!  It looks like it's going to be Marc Andre Fleury in net with Thomas Griess as the back-up.  

Lots of new faces on the Pens roster but it looks like a quality mix.  Here's hoping that all four lines are strong this year, especially the third line.  http://penguins.nhl.com/club/roster.htm

Here's hoping the team can stay healthy throughout 82 games and the playoffs.  Too many man-hours lost to injury meant too many revolving doors on all four lines.  Beau Bennet, Robert Bortuzzo, Olli Maata, and Evgeni Malkin are all dealing with injuries.  Here's the opening night on October 9th against Anaheim!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 5, 2014)

Viper...  if Fleury plays as well as his dad and granddad...  the opposition is in a great heaps of trouble this year.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 6, 2014)

GO HAWKS!


----------



## Scubadew (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm all black and gold. *Go Bruins*! We should have a great season this year. Krug is the future. 

With that being said, I met the Blackhawks at my last command and they are a classy organization. I got a photo with Kane and Toews and towered over them both. I definitely root for the Hawks when the B's aren't on.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 7, 2014)

*GO WINGS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 7, 2014)

x SF med said:


> *GO WINGS!!!!!!!!!!*



Though the Wings fled the West because they got tired of losing, Detroit still SUCKS!


----------



## TH15 (Oct 7, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Though the Wings fled the West because they got tired of losing, Detroit still SUCKS!


11 Stanley Cup victories compared to your Hawks' 5. Maybe you'll know greatness one day. 

Gonna be an interesting year for Detroit. Lots of new names and young guys. Hopefully it's not like Michigan football or I'll have to kill myself.


----------



## Roguish Lawyer (Oct 7, 2014)

I am in Detroit right now.  Make no mistake, this city smells like shit and the team sucks.  Let's Go Kings!


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 8, 2014)

TH15 said:


> 11 Stanley Cup victories compared to your Hawks' 5. Maybe you'll know greatness one day.
> 
> Gonna be an interesting year for Detroit. Lots of new names and young guys. Hopefully it's not like Michigan football or I'll have to kill myself.



Stop living six years in the past


----------



## formerBrat (Oct 8, 2014)

Go Blues! Hope Oshie has a great season, like the swagger he plays with and for a medium build guy at best he'll not back down from a hit. Also appears they kept the core of the group they had last year. I did not understand the late season goalie move last year and now don't have Miller this season. Anyway should be fun season to watch!


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 9, 2014)

Saw this and thought you'd bunch would enjoy it.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 15, 2014)

Look out boys ... MN Wild about to have the first undefeated season in NHL history...still no goals scored on them!!!


----------



## A3nema (Oct 15, 2014)

*GO PENS!       * Hope to see a game when I go up to Johnstown to visit my family. cool vid @RackMaster ...Ever seen the old school goalie pics before they wore face masks?.......... jesus, the older generation were some kinda bad asses.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 15, 2014)

I was hoping the Pens could pick up Brian Gibbons two-way contract off waivers but I think the Pens are already: 1) stacked on forwards at the NHL and AHL level, 2) barely under the salary cap.  
http://bluejackets.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=734663

*Sigh* Gibbons was injured in the pre-season so I think this is a rehab assignment to clear space for one-way contract guys within the CBJ farm system.  I'm sure he'll be back at the NHL level soon.  Pens better beware of his speed, especially in the power play and penalty kill if they meet the Blue Jackets in the playoffs. 

For those of you who forgot the speed of Brian Gibbons: 1) shame on you, 2) watch the vids! 

Go Pens!


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 29, 2014)

http://www.letsgohawks.net/2014/10/29/bruins-defenseman-krug-suffers-nasty-injury/


----------



## Scubadew (Oct 29, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> http://www.letsgohawks.net/2014/10/29/bruins-defenseman-krug-suffers-nasty-injury/


 
Sucks to lose Krug after already being down Chara and having traded away Boychuk in the off season.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2014)

Went to the X last night and watched the Wild:
-  Beat up on the Stars 4-1 (the Dallas goal happened so fast after the Wild goal that most fans didn't know it happened until the score changed)
-  Finally score a powerplay goal this season
-  Become the only NHL team to be unbeaten at home this season


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 2, 2014)

I read on Pittsburgh's Empty Netter Assists column the Florida Panthers did a broadcast of a game in Spanish.  So I did some youtube searching...

Hearing a Spanish broadcaster pronounce "Jussi Jokinen" and GOAAAAAAAAAALLLLL!" is absolutely worth it.


----------



## LogDog0402 (Nov 8, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Saw this and thought you'd bunch would enjoy it.



HAHA!! This looks a lot like the beer league I play in.  

LET'S GO PENS!!!


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 10, 2014)

http://blackhawks.nhl.com/club/m_news.htm?id=738530

Blackhawks jersey's up for auction tomorrow.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 11, 2014)

Fucking Avs...


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 12, 2014)

http://auction.nhl.com/iSynApp/show...qMode=&rc=20&layout=&pgmode1=blackhawks&&rs=0

Make your bids for a player's worn special sweater that was designed for Veteran's Day. All proceeds to support the USO of Illinois.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 12, 2014)

$700USD for a jersey, it's just like buying from nhl.com.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 2, 2014)

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nhl/...0-nhl-violating-terms-slava-voynov-suspension


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 13, 2014)

The Pens have a defenseman named Bortuzzo and a forward named Klinkhammer.  How can anyone not like this team!?


----------



## Scubadew (Dec 13, 2014)

The Bruins are having a fucky season.


----------



## Chrich (Dec 14, 2014)

@Scubadew so are the ducks man. 

Losing to Florida? And Winnipeg? So many line up difficulties between illnesses and injuries. We've won the last few games though so maybe we will pull out of this slump. I'm just looking forward to when Gibson comes back to start in net. Andersen is not consistent and lets in weak goals. 

I've been observing a lot of the threads all over this site just learning and I was surprised to see this one. This thread kicks ass! 
Go Ducks!


----------



## Scubadew (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 11, 2015)

http://www.nhl.com/ice/standings.htm?season=20142015&type=PLA&navid=nhl:topheads

Playoffs just around the corner. Avs missed out. I don't think they really deserved to be there. Showed a lot of flashes of brilliance and I think we had a good offence but our D wasn't very deep. I'm not sure who to pick but I'm going to watching Tampa closely.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 11, 2015)

There hasn't been a hotter team then the Wild since mid-January.  I saw a ridiculous stat a couple weeks ago that since mid-January the Wild were +47 on goals and the next closest team wasn't over +20.

They dropped the last 3 at home at the end the season but if the goal tending holds and they keep on fire on the road they could go deep this year.

Been a longtime since we had high hopes for pro hockey in Minnesota.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 11, 2015)

Scotth said:


> There hasn't been a hotter team then the Wild since mid-January.  I saw a ridiculous stat a couple weeks ago that since mid-January the Wild were +47 on goals and the next closest team wasn't over +20.
> 
> They dropped the last 3 at home at the end the season but if the goal tending holds and they keep on fire on the road they could go deep this year.
> 
> Been a longtime since we had high hopes for pro hockey in Minnesota.



Yeah I dunno if I agree with your first sentence. I don't think they're a cup contender.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 11, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> Yeah I dunno if I agree with your first sentence. I don't think they're a cup contender.


His first sentence is really not up for debate.  Since Dubnyk showed up they have been near unstoppable.  With that said, I agree with your second point, they are not a cup contender.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 11, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> His first sentence is really not up for debate.  Since Dubnyk showed up they have been near unstoppable.  With that said, I agree with your second point, they are not a cup contender.



Ah I think I'm just having side-effects from hating analytics


----------



## Scotth (Apr 11, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> I don't think they're a cup contender.



I would probably agree with that statement. 

Excitement is certainly in the air though and for a state like Minnesota which is so associated with hockey it has certainly been a long time since we had something at the pro level to be excited about.

Making it to the second round and having a good showing in that round would defiantly be a win and keeping the team moving in the right direction.  As bad as the first half of the season was, at least they are living up to expectations now.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 12, 2015)

Yeah I think it's great for you guys. Why did the North Stars leave anyway? I'm not too familiar with it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 12, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> Yeah I think it's great for you guys. Why did the North Stars leave anyway? I'm not too familiar with it.



Fucking Norm Green - All this happened when I was in Okinawa, had to watch it play out via Stars and Stripes - cock sucker can rot ...

http://www.si.com/vault/1993/04/19/...or-his-decision-to-move-the-north-stars-south


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 12, 2015)

Penguins are in, and Pittsburgh is breathing easy for a bit...Thank goodness.

These playoffs are going to be super, especially with 5 Canadian teams in the running.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 12, 2015)

The cup is coming home one way or another.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 13, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> The cup is coming home one way or another.



Hockey is played on skates not ruby red slippers.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 16, 2015)

What a hell of a game for Scott Darling.

Hawks will win it again this year.


----------



## Scubadew (Apr 16, 2015)

Bruins fired their GM. 

Does this reverse the Seguin and Boychuk trades? No? See you all next season...


Rooting for the Blackhawks now!


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 16, 2015)

What a first night...

Three teams steal home ice advantage from their rivals, as Hawks, Flames, and Isles all won away.

I bet the Sens are going to be back with a vengeance after Subban's slash on Stone

First night double OT... Wow

Defensemen scored two of four game winners.

This is what playoff hockey is all about!


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 16, 2015)

The Predators organisation has no class. I hope they Hawks sweep them just for because of their crybaby attitude.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 16, 2015)

Scotth said:


> Hockey is played on skates not ruby red slippers.



I literally laughed out loud, well played!



SOTGWarrior said:


> What a hell of a game for Scott Darling.
> 
> Hawks will win it again this year.



I don't do Twitter but I saw a picture posted in a sports article, a picture of a brick wall with a tweet...this is Scott Darling in goal or something like that.  He was brilliant.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 16, 2015)

If Wild win tonight they will take the series in 6.  If they lose, they're done.  Wild have been playing playoff hockey since Dubnyk got here...pressure's on boys!


----------



## Scubadew (Apr 16, 2015)

Playoff hockey is *the best. *

Dudes bought wifi eggs out here in the Philippines just to check scores.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 16, 2015)

That damn Dubnyk for the Wild is really something.

Cut cable a few months ago...thank god for pirate internet!  LOL


----------



## lushooter (Apr 16, 2015)

Not a big hockey fan, but being in STL I have to pull for the Blues!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Gypsy said:


> I literally laughed out loud, well played!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do Twitter but I saw a picture posted in a sports article, a picture of a brick wall with a tweet...this is Scott Darling in goal or something like that.  He was brilliant.



I knew you were out there, my friend; it just took the NHL ta get ya back on the boards again.


----------



## The Accountant (Apr 17, 2015)

Islander fan checking in. Thanking Chicago for Leddy and Boston for Boychuk.


----------



## Scubadew (Apr 17, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> Islander fan checking in. Thanking Chicago for Leddy and Boston for Boychuk.



I wanted to hate your post but I chose not to because I'm just so happy to see Johnny still killing it with the Isles.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 18, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Fucking Norm Green - All this happened when I was in Okinawa, had to watch it play out via Stars and Stripes - cock sucker can rot ...
> 
> http://www.si.com/vault/1993/04/19/...or-his-decision-to-move-the-north-stars-south



Sorry, I completely forgot to reply to that!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 18, 2015)

Damn it!

Blues strike first blood vs. Wild...


----------



## Scotth (Apr 18, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Damn it!
> 
> Blues strike first blood vs. Wild...



Watched the end of the game.  Was stuck at work finishing a big project.  Worse thing was we were pouring a glass of whine for the team as a celebratory drink on a job well done just as the Blues scored their heart breaking third goal.  Made sure to note in the toast that it wasn't about that goal.

Sad to see the Wild lose but we stole one from them at home.  We just have to play as well at home as we do on the road.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 19, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> Islander fan checking in. Thanking Chicago for Leddy and Boston for Boychuk.



Leddy was tough to see go. Considering the cap situation in Chicago though choices had to be made. I suspect another blue line player will be gone this summer.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 19, 2015)

lushooter said:


> Not a big hockey fan, but being in STL I have to pull for the Blues!



I can't hate on Detroit any more, but I can still hate StL.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 19, 2015)

Blackhawks win again.

Still waiting for "Native American Activists" to start protesting their name.


----------



## The Accountant (Apr 19, 2015)

Scubadew said:


> I wanted to hate your post but I chose not to because I'm just so happy to see Johnny still killing it with the Isles.



Hey, hope to see the B's make it back to the playoffs next season. I was pulling for Pittsburgh to lose to Buffalo and Bruins to beat Tampa on the last day of the season to secure that final wildcard spot. I've always been partial to them since I have family up there and they are definitely my favorite of the Original 6.


----------



## The Accountant (Apr 19, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Blackhawks win again.
> 
> Still waiting for "Native American Activists" to start protesting their name.



I got the Blackhawks to win the cup, sitting here waiting for the activists as well.


----------



## lushooter (Apr 19, 2015)

SOTGWarrior said:


> I can't hate on Detroit any more, but I can still hate StL.


It's alright, I'm sure the true Blues fans welcome your hatred. I can't even be mad, I just go to these things to escape my small section of Missouri. When in Rome...


----------



## TH15 (Apr 20, 2015)

The Montreal v. Ottawa series is one of the best I've seen. Say what you will about PK Subban, the dude can flat out play.

I'm just hoping my Red Wings can make it out of the first round..


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 20, 2015)

Wild Game 3 tonight. 

Wish I could sign up for cable for just during hockey playoff season. Too much work trying to find consistent internet feeds - but ... I SHALL PREVAIL!


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 20, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Wild Game 3 tonight.
> 
> Wish I could sign up for cable for just during hockey playoff season. Too much work trying to find consistent internet feeds - but ... I SHALL PREVAIL!



You can sign up for NHL gamecentre. Use Hola! (the VPN) for your browser and set it to Russia. It'll be much cheaper.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 21, 2015)

The Wild looked pretty dang good last night shutting out the Blues.  Can't really expect a performance to get much better than that one.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 21, 2015)

They are just so damn fast, they remind me of mosquitoes buzzing around a person trying to swat them away. Parisi was on the radio this morning, he said none of them are big enough to fight with the Blues, so they just have to be speedy.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 21, 2015)

I liked the attitude the Wild show with all the extra curricular stuff, laugh it off and let the score board do all your trashing talking.  Nothing talks better trash then the score board and the final horn blast.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 22, 2015)

I feel asleep during the fourth intermission. Glad to see the Hawks pulled it off.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 23, 2015)

Man did the Wild shit the bed last night.  6 to 1 ....and it could have very easily been 8 to  1.  Sheesh...


----------



## The Accountant (Apr 23, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Man did the Wild shit the bed last night.  6 to 1 ....and it could have very easily been 8 to  1.  Sheesh...



Wild are a real fun team to watch, they'll bounce back from that loss.


----------



## The Accountant (Apr 23, 2015)

Welp, that Islanders loss was rough..


----------



## Scotth (Apr 24, 2015)

Game 5 of the first round.  Dubnyk makes an awesome save on a point blank shot while he is sprawled out so I get on the internet to look for a red Dubnyk jersey to buy,  I have the green jersey but no red one.  Wild scores twice while I'm trying to order the jersey.  If it holds, the best $190 I ever spent.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 24, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Man did the Wild shit the bed last night.  6 to 1 ....and it could have very easily been 8 to  1.  Sheesh...



Hated to "agree" with that post but you can't argue that assessment.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 24, 2015)

Boys are looking solid tonight...


----------



## Scotth (Apr 24, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Boys are looking solid tonight...



I liked agreeing to that post.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 25, 2015)

So much for the Blues in 4 predictions I saw on SI.com.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 25, 2015)

3 to 3 after one. I need more beer!


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 29, 2015)

Great game so far.


----------



## The Accountant (Apr 30, 2015)

Welp, Isles are out. I would love to see Minnesota win the cup. Tampa bay and Calgary are teams I'd be happy for as well.


----------



## Scotth (May 1, 2015)

Wild and Hawks start tonight should be a good series.


----------



## Scotth (May 2, 2015)

That was a heckuva 3rd period by both sides.  Hated to lose the game but exciting to watch.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 4, 2015)

10 more Ws to go.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 6, 2015)

The Wild have been anything but...However you cannot take anything away from Blackhawks and Kane - hella team you guys from Chi-Town have.


----------



## DA SWO (May 6, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The Wild have been anything but...However you cannot take anything away from Blackhawks and Kane - hella team you guys from Chi-Town have.


One more to go.

We should start getting the games on TV soon.

Fucking San Antonio thinks it's a sports town and nothing ever gets broadcast down here (unless it's a local team or National TV).


----------



## The Accountant (May 6, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> One more to go.
> 
> We should start getting the games on TV soon.
> 
> Fucking San Antonio thinks it's a sports town and nothing ever gets broadcast down here (unless it's a local team or National TV).



You can pick up an Apple TV, I believe it's actually on sale right now. You can buy any pro sports network you want. In this case you would buy NHL center ice and get every game throughout the season. I happen to think its a cool little device on the cheap side since it offers other cool networks for free like Smithsonian.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 6, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> You can pick up an Apple TV, I believe it's actually on sale right now. You can buy any pro sports network you want. In this case you would buy NHL center ice and get every game throughout the season. I happen to think its a cool little device on the cheap side since it offers other cool networks for free like Smithsonian.



Not sure if you can get the playoffs though - I had to find a web feed out of Canada -


----------



## SpitfireV (May 6, 2015)

Like I said earlier, use an VPN like Hola! and you get the playoffs with Centreice.


----------



## The Accountant (May 6, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Not sure if you can get the playoffs though - I had to find a web feed out of Canada -



After a quick search, your right. Playoffs aren't included in Center ice.. Scratch my recommendation to look into it. Too bad hockey isn't given the national coverage I feel it deserves though. I seen ESPN was playing some college video game competition, yet they don't cover hockey and hardly cover lacrosse. Pathetic in my opinion..


----------



## SpitfireV (May 6, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> After a quick search, your right. Playoffs aren't included in Center ice.. Scratch my recommendation to look into it. Too bad hockey isn't given the national coverage I feel it deserves though. I seen ESPN was playing some college video game competition, yet they don't cover hockey and hardly cover lacrosse. Pathetic in my opinion..



Yes they are included. They just don't show the games that are being shown in your location on TV- they block them to you. So you use Hola! and, hey presto wham bam thank you maam, you've got playoffs hockey.


----------



## The Accountant (May 6, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> Yes they are included. They just don't show the games that are being shown in your location on TV- they block them to you. So you use Hola! and, hey presto wham bam thank you maam, you've got playoffs hockey.



You have Center Ice? What you say would make sense. I was going by what I read on NHL.com. (fourth paragraph): http://www.nhl.com/ice/m_page.htm?id=26371


----------



## SpitfireV (May 6, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> You have Center Ice? What you say would make sense. I was going by what I read on NHL.com. (fourth paragraph): http://www.nhl.com/ice/m_page.htm?id=26371


 
I have it and overuse it lol.


----------



## The Accountant (May 6, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> I have it and overuse it lol.



Good to know. I'd most likely overuse it as well. After ditching watching Football, I found myself watching much more Hockey when the Isles were not playing.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 8, 2015)

Am watching the last few minutes of the Min game. I like that they didn't give up down by two in the last few minutes. That PP just now was great to watch and empty net goals are always the most heartwrenching.

EDIT: Holy shit, PP goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpitfireV (May 8, 2015)

What a game! This is how hockey should be!


----------



## Blizzard (May 8, 2015)

For the second straight year, the Wild are gonna have visions of this guy in their sleep throughout the offseason:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 8, 2015)

F-in' Wild.


----------



## DA SWO (May 8, 2015)

Hawks win, again.
Hawks now get a 5 day (or longer) vacation waiting for the other series to conclude.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 11, 2015)

Time to go duck hunting.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 23, 2015)

What a freeking game this is!  Blackhawks on OT Powerplay


----------



## Gypsy (May 26, 2015)

Yeah the Hawks need to stop allowing 3 goals in 37 seconds.  Or 3 unanswered in the first period.  Jesus it's ridiculous.  Last night's first period they looked like a peewee team.


----------



## Scotth (Jun 16, 2015)

I hate the Hawks (sick of getting beat by them).

Dang they're good though.

Congrats Gypsy!


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 16, 2015)

LOL thanks Scotth!  It sure is an exciting time, congrats to my Hawks!


----------



## x SF med (Jun 16, 2015)

Gypsy said:


> LOL thanks Scotth!  It sure is an exciting time, congrats to my Hawks!



Even though I grew up on the dividing line between Rangers and Islanders countries....  I have been a Wings Fan since the days of the 8 team NHL....  the only thing I really like about the Hawks is how red the ice used to get when the two teams played...  Even Hockey has gotten 'kinder, gentler and more PC'....


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 16, 2015)

True, but I'd much rather watch some good hockey...ain't nothing better than playoff hockey!

Nice Av A Tar


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice win Hawks


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 13, 2015)

VIDEO: Goal Cam Provides Ice Girl Money Shot

Because we all miss hockey already, I thought this would be an appropriate time to bump this thread. Pun intended.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 8, 2015)

Gone | By Daniel Carcillo 

This is a fantastic article. I think many of us can relate to this from when we stopped putting on our cammies. Who will be there for you? The answer should be all of us, but how many of us have actually taken the time to volunteer at a Veterans Homeless Shelter or even sent a text message to someone you know to be struggling with life just to say hi? I'll be the first to admit that I don't do it nearly as often as I should. We are our brothers keepers.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 8, 2015)

There is a Facebook event called "Buddy Check 22."  Call an old veteran or friend or comrade every Saturday or Sunday at 11am.  I called my old team sergeant, now retired a couple weeks ago.  Next week is my HST. 

BUDDY CHECK 22 | Facebook


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Further from the main point, hockey players write some of the most fascinating and incredible articles.  Here are two from one of my favorites, Penguins top-6 forward Pascal Dupuis.  He's played less than 70 games over the last two seasons due to a blown knee and a blood clot.  He is the definition of "heart."

In My Blood | By Pascal Dupuis
Why I'm Coming Back | By Pascal Dupuis


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 8, 2015)

Soooooo, new season eh!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 8, 2015)

Let's go Wild!

And let's hope Chicago trades Kane for his alleged indiscretions!!!


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 8, 2015)

2-0 to Avs so far I'm not afraid to say


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 8, 2015)

You losers need to start a new thread.

Mods should lock this.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 8, 2015)

Nah let's just rename it. You hoser.


----------

